# More Power



## BioHunta (Jun 29, 2005)

When you overclock a video card, do some models require more power? What are the signs you can see that show that it isn't getting enough power?Also, how far can i overclock a Powercolor radeon 9200se 128Mb 64Bit (Default Core:200 Mem 166) before requiring additonal cooling. I overclocked it to Core:250 Mem:194, with no artifacts after scan. Thx


----------



## BioHunta (Jun 29, 2005)

ahh crap i need some help now. My screen keeps flickering every 2 seconds or so and hasn't stoped for about 25min, i returned clock and memory speed to default but that didn't help, the funny thing is i ran an artifact scan while this flickering was\is going on and it completly ignored it, didn't recognize it, and kept scanning WHILE I WAS WATCHING THE SCREEN FLICKER. then i un-installed all soft-mod ATI drivers and re-installed origianal catalyst 5.6 drivers from powercolors website and rebooted. the screen still keeps flickering. Help!


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 29, 2005)

Well when you overclock a card you will get to a point where you need to vmod it to get more of a overclock. But a lot of the time just getting better cooling will help it. As for the 9200 overclock, bascily go till you get so errors then lower it a bit. Make sure your card doensn't get to hot and you should be good. If you can put it throught a 15 min scan with no errors its going to be stable. The longer the scan the better though. As for your screen flickering, did it just start as you scanned for artifacts or find max and does it do it in safemode?  Try unistalling Atitool and then reinstalling your drivers.

-Dan


----------



## BioHunta (Jun 30, 2005)

I set the speeds back to default and then turned off the computer. The flickering was getting bad so I opened the case and put it in front of an AC vent in my house. (don't worry i powered it off and unplugged everything!) that fixed the screen flickering problem.


----------



## djbbenn (Jun 30, 2005)

So is it fixed then?

-Dan


----------



## BioHunta (Jun 30, 2005)

yea, it just took a while for the card to cool down so that's why the immediate action of lowering the clock and memory speed didn't help.


----------



## Clock Master (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Bio, Just another thought, make sure the connector from your monitor is seated nice and tight in the video card. I was playing around with memory timings and my screen started to flicker with the whites turning biege or yellow. I put all settings back to stock and still it flickerd. I thought I permanetly damaged my card, until I wiggled the connector in the back and that was the prob. It was seated firmly, it just needed some contact cleaner and slight bending of pins to get good contact. I have a crappy 19'' HP monitor for the moment due to a mishap with a air soft pistol and my 19'' lcd, so bending the pins did'ent bother me, however I would not due that to a nice monitor. God forbid a pin should break.


----------

